# Fancy Marbles!! *Happy Dance!*



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Got these guys today from Jenn Viverios! 

The two girls! 

Panther

















Pop Rocks










And the boy!!! BLING!!


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh how beautiful!!! does jen have a website!!! that male is to die for!!! sooo pretty... the ladies are beautiful to!!!


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Jenn has quite a few GORGEOUS bettas up on aquabid right now! She's a USA based seller, her Aquabid name is HopDiggity,I HIGHLY recommend her!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Pic n vid should go on Fish and Aquarium Pictures.
Try keeping everything in one thread.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i must be blind... cuz i didnt see her on there... does she specialize in a certain type???


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's a link to her auctions

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Hopdiggity


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

will the tails of hmpk bettas get long like the others types??


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope HMPKs are shortfinned bettas (they're also my absolutely favorite type!


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok thanks.... she does have some beauiful bettas!!!


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

do you know what type the green baby betta, im going to buy from you when he gets bigger, is?


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 28, 2011)

wow, the boy looks grungy, I love it!


----------

